# Opinions? (well, it's more like an art gallery now, haha)



## Alvery (May 18, 2015)

Spoiler: previous stuff






Spoiler



I've been trying to do a bit of digital art lately, and I've, in particular, been experimenting with colouring :>

In your opinion, which chibi looks better? (sorry about the large image size!)

v1 (glow is more subtle, colours are more subdued)


Spoiler















v2 (glow is more obvious, colours are brighter/more saturated)


Spoiler














OC (Ran) belongs to Kairi-Kitten

Please ignore the collar change, it was bothering me a little while doing the second version, so I changed it xP Ah, also, do you think I should erase the glow that goes outside the lines, or keep it the way it is now?

Thank you very much!





Spoiler



Oh yeah like I said, I'm currently working on some art for myself:





EDIT: got lazy, but did a few versions? (in which I did little to no actual colouring/shading/highlighting hahaha ;v; )









Anywhoo, tried doing another one today: (tbh how I feel right now sigh)


Spoiler: warning: large images



















And once more, which do you think is better? Thanks in advance!






Newest art (as  of 9/6) : 






Spoiler: older art



7/6:




1/6:




31/5:




28/5:







^Some tile wallpaper experiments (y'know, the ones for your desktop?)


Spoiler: Some art that I did for my friend, Kairi-Kitten c: I think I kinda improved in the span of one picture, lol xD

















Though, I do these (even the art for myself above) with my finger, so it might take a while for me to finish whatever commissions I have  Just a warning~


----------



## Jint (May 18, 2015)

I think the first one looks better uvu <333
​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 18, 2015)

Jint said:


> I think the first one looks better uvu <333
> ​



Ditto, love the first one<3


----------



## ssvv227 (May 18, 2015)

i like the first one better too. the second one looks a bit too red for my liking

they are adorable <3


----------



## Kailah (May 18, 2015)

ahhh i agree with the others 
definitely the first one! c: so cute <3


----------



## Keitara (May 18, 2015)

I love both! c:


----------



## Alvery (May 19, 2015)

Ahh, thank you for the feedback, guys! <3 By the way, would anyone here know how to make a gif with Photoshop CSS? I can't seem to figure it out, even with guides XP Otherwise, would anyone happen to know a good gif maker or something?

also, jw, but would anyone be interested in commissioning me for this art style? I'd probably charge, say 100-200TBT?


----------



## Pharaoh (May 19, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Ahh, thank you for the feedback, guys! <3 By the way, would anyone here know how to make a gif with Photoshop CSS? I can't seem to figure it out, even with guides XP Otherwise, would anyone happen to know a good gif maker or something?
> 
> also, jw, but would anyone be interested in commissioning me for this art style? I'd probably charge, say 100-200TBT?



Like as in making your chibis move? On most Photoshops there is an animation button. This is a pretty helpful tutorial! https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/using/creating-frame-animations.html

Basically you have frames and you have layers, so say you draw a different movement on each of your layers that basically add up to your chibi waving. You have to make each layer separately visible on each of the frames so that when you play it, it becomes movement. I can show you via Livestream or Skype or something too if you need to visually see!


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 19, 2015)

Alvery said:


> also, jw, but would anyone be interested in commissioning me for this art style? I'd probably charge, say 100-200TBT?



I would commission you for that price.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 19, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Ahh, thank you for the feedback, guys! <3 By the way, would anyone here know how to make a gif with Photoshop CSS? I can't seem to figure it out, even with guides XP Otherwise, would anyone happen to know a good gif maker or something?
> 
> also, jw, but would anyone be interested in commissioning me for this art style? I'd probably charge, say 100-200TBT?


Photoscape is probably a good choice for this, however if art already has a transparent background, Photoscape removes it so you'll need to make it transparent again.

Ooh, I'd be interested, yee.


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 19, 2015)

I'd definitely commission you :3


----------



## kaylagirl (May 19, 2015)

Oh my gosh I'm sorry but how do I buy one of these I'm in love


----------



## Alvery (May 19, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> Like as in making your chibis move? On most Photoshops there is an animation button. This is a pretty helpful tutorial! https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/using/creating-frame-animations.html
> 
> Basically you have frames and you have layers, so say you draw a different movement on each of your layers that basically add up to your chibi waving. You have to make each layer separately visible on each of the frames so that when you play it, it becomes movement. I can show you via Livestream or Skype or something too if you need to visually see!



Thank you for the advice! :> It's really appreciated! I'll try doing that today, haha (hopefully it works!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Photoscape is probably a good choice for this, however if art already has a transparent background, Photoscape removes it so you'll need to make it transparent again.
> 
> Ooh, I'd be interested, yee.


Ah, thank you! I'll try it out if I can't get Photoshop to work for me~ XP 

Also, what would you like me to draw? c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



ATotsSpot said:


> I would commission you for that price.





MayorMae said:


> I'd definitely commission you :3





kaylagirl said:


> Oh my gosh I'm sorry but how do I buy one of these I'm in love



Thank you for the interest!  Just post what you'd like me to draw, and I'll see if I can do it! Though, nothing too complicated, please! It's already very hard for me, since I do them with my finger + trackpad ><

@kaylagirl I'm currently charging 100-200TBT, but I might charge more for complicated designs?


----------



## Hyoshido (May 19, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Ah, thank you! I'll try it out if I can't get Photoshop to work for me~ XP
> 
> Also, what would you like me to draw? c:


Yee, Photoscape's really easy to use, also has timing functions and junk, best free gif maker tbh.

Probably Tanzanite and/or Ness, heck if you could do both that'd be awesome, obviously would be willing to pay 400 for both >u<

Tanza: [x] [x]
Ness: [x] [x]

And oo, you do them by finger? They're pretty awesome for just finger work :>


----------



## kaylagirl (May 19, 2015)

Alvery said:


> @kaylagirl I'm currently charging 100-200TBT, but I might charge more for complicated designs?



I would pay that! How much would it be for my princess? Ref: x


----------



## Alvery (May 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Yee, Photoscape's really easy to use, also has timing functions and junk, best free gif maker tbh.
> 
> Probably Tanzanite and/or Ness, heck if you could do both that'd be awesome, obviously would be willing to pay 400 for both >u<
> 
> ...


Ah, I forgot to respond to this ovo;; Anyways, I've finished Ness! I hope you like it! I'll try to do Tanzanite after I do kaylagirl's mayor~


Spoiler








I was trying to draw a dynamic pose, so, I decided to draw him doing PK Flash :> Hopefully, it at least looks similar... xP
And here's a version without it:





Also, I went a little overboard with trying different things, so here's all the different versions I did (the ones above are just the ones I liked the most) : http://sta.sh/22911b973rbt



Also, thanks for the compliment! x3

- - - Post Merge - - -



kaylagirl said:


> I would pay that! How much would it be for my princess? Ref: x



Ah, your princess is simple enough for me, I think! Just pay any price between 100-200TBT after I'm done with yours~


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 20, 2015)

Do you think you could draw this girl?  I can pay more if she's too complicated.  

http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Boho chibi?sort=3&page=1

Thanks a bunch!  These are SO stinkin' CUTE!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 20, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Ah, I forgot to respond to this ovo;; Anyways, I've finished Ness! I hope you like it! I'll try to do Tanzanite after I do kaylagirl's mayor~
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Is ok!! And thanks, I bet you'd make Tanza look really adorable :'D
All those Ness pics though, you did pick the best ones, you did really well on Ness :>

No problem, waaay better than what I can do by hand D':


----------



## LeilaChan (May 20, 2015)

I love the first one


----------



## kaylagirl (May 20, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Ah, your princess is simple enough for me, I think! Just pay any price between 100-200TBT after I'm done with yours~



Great! Not too much glow on mine if you do any, please! Thank you!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 20, 2015)

*shows off adorable angry Ran gif or jealous* either way that's how she is 8'D


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 20, 2015)

The one thats mpre subdued c:


----------



## Alvery (May 23, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Do you think you could draw this girl?  I can pay more if she's too complicated.
> 
> http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Boho chibi?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Thanks a bunch!  These are SO stinkin' CUTE!



Hmm, your OC's pretty complicated, so I may charge more... But don't worry, the most I'd charge is 400TBT :> I'll try my best to draw her!



Hyogo said:


> Is ok!! And thanks, I bet you'd make Tanza look really adorable :'D
> All those Ness pics though, you did pick the best ones, you did really well on Ness :>
> 
> No problem, waaay better than what I can do by hand D':



Ahh, thanks! I'll try my best -v-



LeilaChan said:


> I love the first one


Thank you!



kaylagirl said:


> Great! Not too much glow on mine if you do any, please! Thank you!


Alright, I'll make note of that :> Might take me a while to do it though, since I'm currently just doing a lot of art for myself to relieve stress, haha 



Kairi-Kitten said:


> *shows off adorable angry Ran gif or jealous* either way that's how she is 8'D


Thank you, Kairi! ;D I'm glad that you like it, haha



The Crossing Troll said:


> The one thats mpre subdued c:


Thanks for the input! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah like I said, I'm currently working on some art for myself:






So far I've put down flat colours and coloured the lineart, any suggestions for improvement?
Also, should I colour the eyelash lineart the same colour as the lineart for the hair, or just leave it?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 23, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Thank you, Kairi! ;D I'm glad that you like it, haha



LOVE IT<3 ^_^ Will have to get one of Ookami-San when you're not swamped or stressed and likewise I have been stressed so have been designing to relax xD Works well for me :3 Really hope you get over that nasty stress Dx


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 24, 2015)

I think it looks nice. The only suggestion I would make is to move the narwhal's horn closer to the mouth, like a nose, instead of on the top like a unicorn.


----------



## Alvery (May 24, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I think it looks nice. The only suggestion I would make is to move the narwhal's horn closer to the mouth, like a nose, instead of on the top like a unicorn.



Ah, true dat... I kinda forgot that narwhal horns are actually their teeth, haha xD

Updated:





Also, I finally figured out how to make a white outline around my images, lol. I'm so weirdly proud of myself xP


----------



## Alvery (May 24, 2015)

bump c: 

Also how does one shade + highlight without it being like this huge awkward chunk of different shades omg ;v; (esp white hair) I only know how to do flat colours haha


----------



## Peebers (May 24, 2015)

Alvery said:


> bump c:
> 
> Also how does one shade + highlight without it being like this huge awkward chunk of different shades omg ;v; (esp white hair) I only know how to do flat colours haha



Not sure if this helps- but if I shade white, I use a light shade of blue ; v; Not sure if that's what others use, but looks better than shading white w/ gray


----------



## Alvery (May 24, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Not sure if this helps- but if I shade white, I use a light shade of blue ; v; Not sure if that's what others use, but looks better than shading white w/ gray



Thank you for the advice! ;v; I'll definitely try it! :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, here are some things I tried doing: (kinda got lazy haha)










Which one would you guys think is better?  

I'm going to try and actually colour stuff later, though xD (instead of being lazy like above haha)


----------



## Peebers (May 24, 2015)

The first one!! It looks amazing oh my <3 <3


----------



## Hyoshido (May 24, 2015)

First one looks better, woop woop!!


----------



## gnoixaim (May 24, 2015)

I like the first one  : ))))
But great job Alvery!!


----------



## Alvery (May 25, 2015)

Peebers said:


> The first one!! It looks amazing oh my <3 <3





Hyogo said:


> First one looks better, woop woop!!





gnoixaim said:


> I like the first one  : ))))
> But great job Alvery!!


Thanks for the opinions, guys! :> And thanks for the compliments hehe 

Anywhoo, tried doing another one today: (tbh how I feel right now sigh)


Spoiler: warning: large images



















And once more, which do you think is better? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alvery (May 25, 2015)

nvm

(also, just noticed that that foot looks soooo wrong sighs)


----------



## Hyoshido (May 25, 2015)

1st or 3rd on those pictures, they look ace *-*


----------



## Alvery (May 25, 2015)

Thank you! I also made a wallpaper out of those two drawings, haha 

Does anyone have any suggestions on how I could improve?


----------



## Alvery (May 27, 2015)

New art~ :>







^Some tile wallpaper experiments (y'know, the ones for your desktop?)


Spoiler: Some art that I did for my friend, Kairi-Kitten c: I think I kinda improved in the span of one picture, lol xD


----------



## cheezyfries (May 27, 2015)

these look incredible, i love the background with the narwhal OC! do you take commissions or are you planning on opening a shop soon?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 27, 2015)

Alvery said:


> -snip-



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH OMFG ALVERY<3<3<3 THESE ARE BYOOTIFUL *_* *glomps* Ahhhhhhhhhh! I shall use this wallpaper asap<3 You did an amazing job on both my lovely Ran and Yue TT_TT


----------



## Alvery (May 27, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> these look incredible, i love the background with the narwhal OC! do you take commissions or are you planning on opening a shop soon?



Hmm, I'm currently planning to, I guess, since I have some free time now... Though, it'd have to be after I finish a few more gift arts and my remaining commissions c:

I'm not to sure if that many people will be interested, though ><

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH OMFG ALVERY<3<3<3 THESE ARE BYOOTIFUL *_* *glomps* Ahhhhhhhhhh! I shall use this wallpaper asap<3 You did an amazing job on both my lovely Ran and Yue TT_TT



I'm glad you like it, hehe :3


----------



## cheezyfries (May 27, 2015)

i'd be super interested if that helps haha, they're so pretty! will be lurking


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 27, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Hmm, I'm currently planning to, I guess, since I have some free time now... Though, it'd have to be after I finish a few more gift arts and my remaining commissions c:
> 
> I'm not to sure if that many people will be interested, though ><
> 
> ...



I ADORE IT<3 Making a new avatar as I type this with those two pics^_^ Ugh this is so sweet of you :3



> I'm not to sure if that many people will be interested, though ><



I literally pshawed at my screen lol these are beautiful and my lovely style sensors are going off xD But it's up to you, just have to say I have enjoyed every piece you've done for me sketch or digital thus far<3 And the other pieces too ;D I am so enraptured *_*


----------



## Alvery (May 27, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> i'd be super interested if that helps haha, they're so pretty! will be lurking



Ah, thank you! :3


Kairi-Kitten said:


> I ADORE IT<3 Making a new avatar as I type this with those two pics^_^ Ugh this is so sweet of you :3
> 
> 
> 
> I literally pshawed at my screen lol these are beautiful and my lovely style sensors are going off xD But it's up to you, just have to say I have enjoyed every piece you've done for me sketch or digital thus far<3 And the other pieces too ;D I am so enraptured *_*


Haha, thanks, Kairi! :> Ooh, I can't wait to see the avatar you're making! 
And about the lack of interest if I make an artshop worries is mostly because my art is at a stage where it changes rapidly, and so it's pretty inconsistent, so that'll probably put most people off


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 27, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Ah, thank you! :3
> 
> Haha, thanks, Kairi! :> Ooh, I can't wait to see the avatar you're making!
> And about the lack of interest if I make an artshop worries is mostly because my art is at a stage where it changes rapidly, and so it's pretty inconsistent, so that'll probably put most people off



Shall show you when it's done, and you are so welcome ;D Gonna go pretty crazy with it lol, needs to look fancy enough :3 This way I have Ran/Yue/Ookami-San in my sig set^^ Oh and that's understandable but I still adore it hehe : )


----------



## Alvery (May 28, 2015)

AFTER 2.5 HOURS OF BEING UNABLE TO FIND THE 'SAVE FOR WEB' OPTION ON PHOTOSHOP, I have finally managed to make a gif!!! (so much rage)


----------



## Alvery (May 28, 2015)

one must wonder why I continue to animate even though it inspires such rage in me. hmmm...

Anyways, my Photoshop CSS trial ended today, so I guess no more animating for me, haha xP

edit: oh great, the gif just went and died on it's own, sigh -.-

Anyways, have this one frame, since I like it a lot and it's a bit weird to bump without art, haha


----------



## Hyoshido (May 28, 2015)

Yeah, animating isn't as fun as I hoped it'd be, the recent pieces are lovely though, you're getting better at this stuff!


----------



## Keitara (May 28, 2015)

your Yue Hua drawings are soo great! I love them c:
And your animations look good too!


----------



## Alvery (May 29, 2015)

Ahh, thanks guys! c: I don't have anything new for now, since I was out for most of the say


----------



## Benevoir (May 29, 2015)

These are absolutely precious and it's amazing how much you've improved in such a short span of time! :00


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 29, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> These are absolutely precious and it's amazing how much you've improved in such a short span of time! :00



Agreed and again UGH my beautiful Yue<3 Gonna make some desktop wallpapers and sig sets with these ;D


----------



## Alvery (May 30, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> These are absolutely precious and it's amazing how much you've improved in such a short span of time! :00





Kairi-Kitten said:


> Agreed and again UGH my beautiful Yue<3 Gonna make some desktop wallpapers and sig sets with these ;D



Thank you very much! ; ; It really means a lot to me <3

EDIT: Also, here's a WIP -






I suck at guys, and I'm not sure if I like the way this one is coming out, so I might just scrap this and try again?


----------



## Zane (May 30, 2015)

BUT IT LOOKS SO GOOD ALREADY cough ψ(｀∇?)ψ


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 30, 2015)

Zane said:


> BUT IT LOOKS SO GOOD ALREADY cough ψ(｀∇?)ψ



Have to agree again 8)


----------



## Alvery (May 31, 2015)

I can't draw anything but Mukuro, it seems ;v;






But thanks, Zane and Kairi xP


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 31, 2015)

Alvery said:


> I can't draw anything but Mukuro, it seems ;v;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're so welcome<3

And all of these are gosh darn cute<! *squishes Mukuro<3*


----------



## Alvery (May 31, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're so welcome<3
> 
> And all of these are gosh darn cute<! *squishes Mukuro<3*



Mukuro is the only thing I can consistently draw, haha xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, some new art:





(btw, if anyone wants to art trade with me, feel free to PM or post here~)


----------



## roroselle (Jun 1, 2015)

aw alvery your coloring is so clean and simple it's soo nice!
love your style, and omg you draw with just your finger???


----------



## Alvery (Jun 7, 2015)

I haven't played Fantasy Life in such a long time ahaha xP

template can be found here: link

- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> aw alvery your coloring is so clean and simple it's soo nice!
> love your style, and omg you draw with just your finger???



Thanks! c: And yep ;v;


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Jun 7, 2015)

are you still doing commissions bc i will def buy one ^w^


----------



## Alvery (Jun 7, 2015)

eh, just doodling
(yes, I know I've used this pose many, many times)







- - - Post Merge - - -



mayorkaleigh said:


> are you still doing commissions bc i will def buy one ^w^



ah, not right now, sorry! I have a freebie thread, though, and you can try to bribe for a specific style or whatever c:


----------



## Alvery (Jun 9, 2015)

This was originally supposed to just be a doodle ;v; And then my com had to crash and make me lose ALL my progress twice... I really should save more often, haha  (this actually happens a lot, come to think of it)




click for full size~

I decided to experiment a bit with the lineart, is the difference obvious? (funny how I have a freebie thread for me to experiment with, but I still end up experimenting only with the art for myself xP)


----------



## Alvery (Jun 11, 2015)

How does one draw guys???

On a sidenote, here's a WIP:





I'm trying a different, less chibi-ish style in which I kill myself slowly while trying to draw hair with a trackpad


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 11, 2015)

Very impressive and great work alvery!!! I didnt know you did art too, hehe n___n, as for previous wip, looks good so far.


----------



## Alvery (Jun 12, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> Very impressive and great work alvery!!! I didnt know you did art too, hehe n___n, as for previous wip, looks good so far.



Thank you! :> And yeah, I didn't really broadcast it, haha 

(though, that wip will probably just stay a wip forever o v o; )


----------



## Alvery (Jun 19, 2015)

New art! (yay no more artblock ^^)






I'm trying to make a new OC, haha (although I already have too many ;~


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Cute ~
Do they have a name yet?


----------



## Alvery (Jun 19, 2015)

Oliy said:


> Cute ~
> Do they have a name yet?


Thanks!
Yeah, I've got a tentative name of 蝶 (di?) for her :> It means butterfly in Chinese, but I'm not sure about it? Since it's hard to find surnames that match XP


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Thanks!
> Yeah, I've got a tentative name of 蝶 (di?) for her :> It means butterfly in Chinese, but I'm not sure about it? Since it's hard to find surnames that match XP



Oooo, cool 
I wish I could help you out but I'm horrible at names.


----------



## Alvery (Jul 19, 2015)

​It feels like I haven't drawn in forever >< This was going to be a lot more detailed, but then I got lazy, lol

btw, if my commissioners are looking at this, I'm currently taking a break from commissions (and my shop thread, since looking at it stresses me out) for schoolwork  Sorry!


----------

